# Difficult egg collection- can this cause BFN?



## Miriam (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi
As you can see from my profile, I've had 4 failed ICSI cycles. On this last cycle, the consultant said that my egg collection was very difficult- they found it very hard to retrieve the eggs. We ended up with 2 not so good embryos on day 2 which were transferred but didn't make it.

Does anyone what causes a difficult egg collection and if this can affect chances of success. Has anyone else had this?

I just want to find possible reasons why we keep getting BFNs.


----------



## XandersMom (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi, Have you asked them why it was hard? My egg collection was hard because the bigger my ovaries got from the follies the higher it moved up above my uterus, my egg collection was so painful because of this and despite my double dose of sedation I felt every minute and was in severe pain 

Hope you get some answers and sorry for your BFN, hugs x


----------

